# Verbs starting with "es-"



## amzylou

Hi 
Could someone please help me with the meanings of these verbs:-
espuguin
(es)devindra
(es)penjaran

also this phrase 

"fins arribar a pocs dies abans de la nostre sortida cap a Lagadas. D'aquesta manera pensem fer el treball online i la trobada molt mes propers i integrats" Thanks


----------



## Dixie!

amzylou said:


> Hi
> Could someone please help me with the meanings of these verbs:-
> espuguin
> (es)devindra
> (es)penjaran
> 
> also this phrase
> 
> "fins arribar a pocs dies abans de la nostre sortida cap a Lagadas. D'aquesta manera pensem fer el treball online i la trobada molt mes propers i integrats" Thanks



I think you got the verbs wrong:

es puguin
esdevindrà
es penjaran

These are the correct forms.

I need some more context in order to help you with the text; for instance the first sentence is incomplete...


----------



## amzylou

Lo siento. The whole sentence is "Aqusta activitat es dura a terme principalment durant el primer trimestre tot i que algunes activitats es penjaran al blog duant el mes de gener, fins arribar ..." I have no idea what this sentence means!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## amzylou

After that it says "Vam pensar que per fer aquesta activitat podiem prescindi de l'ajudant ja que teniem temps dins de l'aula, d'interaccio tot just comencava i no era en temps real, excepcio feta de la ultima activitat." All help greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Dixie!

amzylou said:


> "A_questa activitat es dura a terme principalment durant el primer trimestre tot i que algunes activitats es penjaran al blog durant el mes de gener, fins arribar a pocs dies abans de la nostre sortida cap a Lagadas. _



I'm not a professional translator and I'm sure our friends will give you better options but anyway this is mine:

This activity will mainly be carried out during the first semester although some activities will be uploaded to the blog during January, until a few days before we leave for Lagadas.

I think there's something missing in the last sentence: 

_D'aquesta manera pensem fer el treball online i la trobada molt mes propers i integrats"

_ Maybe it's me...


----------



## Dixie!

amzylou said:


> "Vam pensar que per fer aquesta activitat podiem prescindi de l'ajudant ja que teniem temps dins de l'aula, d'interaccio tot just comencava i no era en temps real, excepcio feta de la ultima activitat."



We thought that, for this activity, we could do without the assistant/helper (not sure) since we had time inside the classroom; interaction was just starting and it was not in real time, except for the last activity.

This is just a rough translation done quickly, like I said I'm not a professional translator. Let's wait for other answers


----------



## amzylou

Thanks you very much for all of your help you are making everything a lot clearer for me!


----------



## ajohan

Dixie! said:


> This is just a rough translation done quickly, like I said I'm not a professional translator. Let's wait for other answers


 
No cal Dixie, ets un crac!

amzylou - I'm just praising Dixie! on her work. the usual custom on here is to wait for a native speaker but as you can see, it's not necessary.


----------



## Dixie!

Thank you Ajohan


----------

